# Tired Old Schwinn



## mac9lxx (Aug 23, 2022)

Got this while back and finally getting around to it.  Originally blue, someone threw primer all over it.  Can't make out the serial number, I think that it might start with a B.  Any help in narrowing the model and year much appreciated.  Not sure about restoring and parting with it.


----------



## Drosentreter (Aug 23, 2022)

I don’t believe this to be a Schwinn. At best the frame and forks are Schwinn. Everything else for the most part looks off. Particularly the chainring, chainguard, and seat are incorrect, and I believe the fenders. 
Another thing to note is that the front forks are bent. It’s a frankenbike for sure.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 23, 2022)

Drosentreter said:


> *I don’t believe this to be a Schwinn.* At best the frame and forks are Schwinn. Everything else for the most part looks off. Particularly the chainring, chainguard, and seat are incorrect, and I believe the fenders.
> Another thing to note is that the front forks are bent. It’s a frankenbike for sure.




Note the EF weld on the BB shell and built in stand. Schwinn. 😉  I can't read the serial, but the lower straight bar looks like a smaller diameter than the frame so not real early post war.


----------



## mac9lxx (Aug 23, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Note the EF weld on the BB shell and built in stand. Schwinn. 😉  I can't read the serial, but the lower straight bar looks like a smaller diameter than the frame so not real early post war.



Was thinking the same mid-50s or later maybe.  going to see if I can figure that serial number, maybe ask one of my kids to try to make it out.


----------



## Drosentreter (Aug 23, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> Note the EF weld on the BB shell and built in stand. Schwinn. 😉  I can't read the serial, but the lower straight bar looks like a smaller diameter than the frame so not real early post war.



I thought the frame, forks, and maybe stem and bars were Schwinn but not the rest.


----------



## Drosentreter (Aug 23, 2022)

Chainring is Hawthorne


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 23, 2022)

mac9lxx said:


> Was thinking the same mid-50s or later maybe.  going to see if I can figure that serial number, maybe ask one of my kids to try to make it out.



Well it's a 51 or earlier. Sand it down with some 220 and take a good picture, but not in the old Chinese way of reading top to bottom. Almost looks like an H.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Aug 31, 2022)

Panther/hornet Schwinn frame with wrong guard...1950s


----------



## Rivnut (Sep 1, 2022)

Rear fender braces are attached to the axle rather than the correct bosses And the fender is not attached between the seat stays. Missing the truss rods.


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 6, 2022)

1950's Monark chain guard.

Strip it and klunk it.  They ride great.


----------



## mac9lxx (Sep 10, 2022)

Finally got a good enough stencil of the serial # it looks like H62689, I think that would make it a 53, I have an incomplete 61 Hornet that I can use for parts to make this one ridable or just sell it as is, haven't decided yet.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 10, 2022)

The 1953 serial numbers were stamped on the left rear drop out. Serials under the crank were 51 and earlier. If it is an H+6 numbers, then it's most likely a 1951. Is there only 5 numbers and not 6? It somewhat looks like a total of 7 stampings.


----------



## mac9lxx (Sep 10, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> The 1953 serial numbers were stamped on the left rear drop out. Serials under the crank were 51 and earlier. If it is an H+6 numbers, then it's most likely a 1951. Is there only 5 numbers and not 6? It somewhat looks like a total of 7 stampings.



Numbers are pretty faded; I stenciled them dozen times and I was only able to make out 5 numbers, it looks like there might be a 6th one there between 6 and 8 but I can't really make it out, if I had to guess it I would say it is a 9. I tried to add a pic, however my camera is not good enough to get a clear pic


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 10, 2022)

mac9lxx said:


> Numbers are pretty faded; I stenciled them dozen times and I was only able to make out 5 numbers, it looks like there might be a 6th one there between 6 and 8 but I can't really make it out, if I had to guess it I would say it is a 9. I tried to add a pic, however my camera is not good enough to get a clear pic



It might be H0XXXXX. The numbers only go up to H4XXXXX. Those layers of different colored paint makes it impossible to see. But anyway, the H serials are 1951. Here's the Serial Number list. 


			THE SCHWINN DATE CODES BY YEAR,MONTH AND DAY


----------



## piercer_99 (Sep 11, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> It might be H0XXXXX. The numbers only go up to H4XXXXX. Those layers of different colored paint makes it impossible to see. But anyway, the H serials are 1951. Here's the Serial Number list.
> 
> 
> THE SCHWINN DATE CODES BY YEAR,MONTH AND DAY



like this.


----------

